# 3.6 vr6 swap mk1 pickup



## 3.6project (Oct 28, 2012)

new to vortex but i finally decided to swap from a 1.6t.d to a 3.6 ive got the mounts covered got a 3.6 got an o2a tranny inline fuel pump ect... covered. ive read because its an fsi and because the 3.6 doesnt come in a manual il need to flash the ecu or make it stand alone(not sure if possible). does any one know where i can get this done or if its even necessary if i get the fwd ecu? il post pics soon


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Mk1 experts hang out in the Mk1 Forum primarily. I advise you to ask your questions over there.


----------



## 3.6project (Oct 28, 2012)

well its just the body thats mk1 my issue is the ecu and vr6 so i came here. thanks for the reply


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

3.6project said:


> well its just the body thats mk1 my issue is the ecu and vr6 so i came here. thanks for the reply


Welcome to the club!! :thumbup:

I would try this Forum http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?775-3.6l-24v-VR6-Forum


----------



## DmcL (Sep 30, 2012)

im a newbie to VW stuff and newer engine management so this may or may not be of some use as its a bit out of my niche of BMW E30/E36 and earlier bosch motronic ECU's but..

the 3.6 and 3.2 are essentially the same engine design wise from what i gather reading up on the VR3.2/VR3.6 engines. there was a manual FWD only model of the 3.2 phaeton.. maybe you could get someone who knows the 3.2 management system (perhaps someone who maps R32 golf's?) and get them to take a manual phaeton 3.2 ECU and basically copy over the 3.6 map values over.. i know in the older BMW stuff i work with there is little difference in fuelling/ignition timing between, for example the M20B20 and M20B25, so little that one ecu will run the other and vice versa. hell, maybe you could even get away with running a 3.2 manual ECU on it..

have only just started looking at an ECU read of a 3.2 myself and its worlds apart from the 80's/early 90's BMW motronic stuff im familiar with but since getting my 3.2 phaeton i have been having an odd notion that the 3.2/3.6 V6 would make a nice powerhouse for a nice, light, rwd E30 BMW. mind you i already have a fairly large blower to put on my E30's original 2.5l lump.. maybe a potential future project tho? VR3.2/3.6 + boost in an E30 anyone? lol


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

is this build still happening?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Probably not, not exactly an easy swap.. Having to ask questions like that is usually a bad indicator


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

87vr6 said:


> Probably not, not exactly an easy swap.. Having to ask questions like that is usually a bad indicator


Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Wonder if he knows an o2j bolts up to the block and the mounting points are the same as a 24/12v vr6. But yes there's quite a few companies that can do the ecu. It isn't cheap though there's 1 or 2 mk3 guys running 3.6 motors:thumbup:


----------



## license2kilt (Jan 1, 2014)

*A1 3.6 swap ive had good luck with eurowise.com*


----------

